# Spring trip idea



## honey (Oct 13, 2006)

So guys help me out. Looking for a trip mid may on an inland that is both scenic and has good Panfishing. Looking to get out of Ohio within 4 or 5 hours that has some nice lakefront rentals w dock that is relatively small. I'd appreciate any feedback. Chautaqua is larger than I'd like shenango may work but never been there. Was ideally
Looking around a thousand acres or less.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Mid to late may, Pymatuning is very hard to beat. Walleye, crappies, bass, perch, and even an occasional musky. Lake may be a little big but they have ramps everywhere. Or you can head for Ky lake and do some slab bluegill fishing.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Chaunc, are you going to Ky. lake this spring for those big redears?


chaunc said:


> Mid to late may, Pymatuning is very hard to beat. Walleye, crappies, bass, perch, and even an occasional musky. Lake may be a little big but they have ramps everywhere. Or you can head for Ky lake and do some slab bluegill fishing.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Pole Squeezer said:


> Chaunc, are you going to Ky. lake this spring for those big redears?


Probably. I didn't make it last spring. Gave them suckers a year to get bigger.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

chaunc said:


> Probably. I didn't make it last spring. Gave them suckers a year to get bigger.


do you have to keep showing us those ky fish .....your making me look bad .hhhh
just kidding ......wish I could pull one out of portage lakes........10 1/4" is my pb....found her in north res.......


----------

